# Who will be the 10th person to go sub-8 officially?



## Torch (Nov 25, 2014)

Currently, nine people have sub-8 3x3 averages in competition. Who do you think will be next, and when?

For reference, here are the top 9 and the date that they achieved their first sub-8 average.

Feliks Zemdegs 11/13/10
Mats Valk 9/16/12
Alexander Lau 1/27/13
Sebastian Weyer 1/19/14
Bill Wang 5/17/14
Cornelius Dieckmann 6/15/14
Phillipp Weyer 8/10/14
Lucas Etter 8/23/14
Kevin Costello III 9/27/14


----------



## Randomno (Nov 25, 2014)

There's a lot of people who could... Maybe Rowe if he comes out of retirement.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 25, 2014)

Collin, Drew or Antoine


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 25, 2014)

me 

for srs, drew brads or dmitry dobrjakov. i couldn't say when...


----------



## rybaby (Nov 25, 2014)

^Rowe went 2.5 years of competitive cubing without beating 8.27, so I doubt he would break it soon if he unretired. Anything's possible though. 

I would go with Richard Apagar, but I don't think he's competing anytime soon. So maybe Collin Burns if he goes to the upcoming Pennsylvania comp, or maybe Michal Pleskowicz since there are always Poland competitions.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 25, 2014)

My money is on Antoine. He just posted an 8.01 official average, so yeah..


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2014)

Why 0.02, why? 



Robert-Y said:


> Collin, Drew or Antoine





Rocky0701 said:


> My money is on Antoine. He just posted an 8.01 official average, so yeah..



Thanks, but no. 8.01 is quite fast for me, and I'm not competing for a few months, so I highly doubt it will be me.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 25, 2014)

Considering my luck for 3x3 in competition, me.


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 25, 2014)

Collin, drew, or antoine for North American cubers, and I really don't know enough about foreign cubers to say much more.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 25, 2014)

Torch said:


> Feliks Zemdegs 11/13/10



Wait what..the first sub-8 average was 4 years ago already?? Gosh...


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2014)

Drew or Michal. I have zero doubt.

Edit: totally blanked on Dimitry, he's likely as well.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Drew or Michal. I have zero doubt.



Same as this, but also including Dmitry Dobrjakov. He's already gotten close with what should have been a 7.96 average if it weren't for a +2 and a corner twist DNF.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 25, 2014)

Dmitry Dobrjakov, he has a comp this weekend


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 25, 2014)

Im gonna guess Collin, Drew or Antoine.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 25, 2014)

rybaby said:


> I would go with Richard Apagar, but I don't think he's competing anytime soon. So maybe Collin Burns if he goes to the upcoming Pennsylvania comp, or maybe Michal Pleskowicz since there are always Poland competitions.



Richard competed yesterday, but no sub-8 =(

Antoine was reeeeeeally close this past weekend, but no dice. If that was really fast for him, too, perhaps in another half year he could do it.
Drew, Collin, and Michal are good bets. I don't know of Dmitry, unfortunately, so I can't say.


----------



## pdilla (Nov 25, 2014)

Team Michał!!!


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 25, 2014)

Drew or Antoine if he has a comp soon.


----------



## Seanliu (Nov 25, 2014)

Me LOL if I get enlightenment from god. I hope I do


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 25, 2014)

I doubt it will be me just because I have no comps at all on the radar. My money is on Dmitry.


----------



## plechoss (Nov 25, 2014)

rybaby said:


> (...) or maybe Michal Pleskowicz since there are always Poland competitions.


Too bad I don't live in Poland anymore...


----------



## rybaby (Nov 25, 2014)

plechoss said:


> Too bad I don't live in Poland anymore...


(Update your profile )
So no comps near? Looks ilike there are 4 more Polish comps this year, which would be great for someone in Poland. Then maybe I'll go with Collin or Dmitry.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 25, 2014)

I think Antoine is next


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 25, 2014)

I guess anything could happen. I'll root for Antoine. Go Canada!


----------



## PixelWizard (Nov 25, 2014)

GoGo Michal


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 25, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Considering my luck for 3x3 in competition, me.



What Keaton said, or Dmitry, depending on how he does this weekend.


----------



## plechoss (Nov 25, 2014)

rybaby said:


> (Update your profile )
> So no comps near?


Actually, I can't complain, I'll have two or three more comps this year (Italy, France, and maybe Poland ^^).
Swiss public transport is just too good to be true.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 25, 2014)

I think if Antoine, Drew, Collin don't manage it, I'm gonna bet on Seung Hyuk Nahm


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 25, 2014)

Robert Yau 7.10
37 rounds to jump from 9.32 to 8.21
38 rounds since then
OVERDUE


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 25, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Robert Yau 7.10
> 37 rounds to jump from 9.32 to 8.21
> 38 rounds since then
> OVERDUE



because math


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm amazed people are saying Antoine. His average seemed really good for him.

My bet is on Dmitry.


----------



## Username (Nov 25, 2014)

Dmitry or Drew.


----------



## Escher (Nov 25, 2014)

Me, obviously


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm amazed people are saying Antoine. His average seemed really good for him.
> 
> My bet is on Dmitry.



Exactly, I don't get why people are saying me!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 25, 2014)

Escher said:


> Me, obviously



Go to a comp dangnabbit. Edinburgh's close, right?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Exactly, I don't get why people are saying me!



Well, 8.3x was already good for you, yet you managed to beat it. My guess is that people realize you do well in comp and won't be surprised if it happens again


----------



## confusedcuber (Nov 25, 2014)

Imma put 5 internets on Collin. Mainly cus I'm biased by his good videos.


----------



## rebucato314 (Nov 26, 2014)

I've seen you guys type Collin, Drew, something like that to become sub-8. I agree, but for some reason I think that Cyoubx is going to be the 10th.


----------



## confusedcuber (Nov 26, 2014)

Quinson said:


> I've seen you guys type Collin, Drew, something like that to become sub-8. I agree, but for some reason I think that Cyoubx is going to be the 10th.



But he averages mainly 12+, and hasn't competed for over a year...Talking about being biased by good youtube videos


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 26, 2014)

I predict Dmitry or Collin, but leaning more towards Dmitry. I also predict Michal and Drew will get sub-8 averages, but not until next year.


----------



## Artic (Nov 26, 2014)

Dmitry. /endthread.


----------



## RayLam (Nov 26, 2014)

Antoine,i think.So close to sub8


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 26, 2014)

I reckon MMAP, I mean, you saw his LL skip video right? So fast!


----------



## Escher (Nov 26, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Go to a comp dangnabbit. Edinburgh's close, right?



Haha. I will definitely be coming to comps in 2015, the last couple of years have been low on all sorts of resources but I'm a bit richer now so all should be good  Still getting sub 9 averages, mostly around 9.5 these days though... Need a new cube


----------



## Randomno (Nov 26, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I reckon MMAP, I mean, you saw his LL skip video right? So fast!



Yeah, then he'll make a video promoting the V-Cube 3 he used to get the average.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 20, 2014)

Seung Hyuk Nahm (남승혁) 

Fun fact: His official PB before that comp was 9.42


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Seung Hyuk Nahm (남승혁)
> 
> Fun fact: His official PB before that comp was 9.42



Whoa amazing!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 20, 2014)

11th person will be Francisco Hamlin or Lars van den Broeck


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 20, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> 11th person will be Francisco Hamlin or Lars van den Broeck



It's obviously going to be Lars van den Broeck.


----------

